
Build Your Own Programming Language with Scala - lihaoyi
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/BuildyourownProgrammingLanguagewithScala.html
======
rafaelgarrido
Good article to explore parser combinators with practical example. Not about
creating your own language, but quickly handcraft a parser for jsonnet.

------
HenryKissinger
We have too many programming languages as is. The last thing the world needs
is more of them.

~~~
melling
He must have read your mind in the first paragraph:

“ One strength of Scala is implementing programming languages. Even if your
goal is not to implement an entirely new programming language, these
techniques are still useful: for writing linters, program analyzers, query
engines, and other such tools. ”

~~~
HenryKissinger
We already have that. It's called an integrated development environment.

